# Platform for the Studies of the Heidelberg Catechism



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2007)

This is a very helpful resource. 

Platform for the studies of the Heidelberg Catechism - Faculty of Divinity Leiden


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for pointing it out. Even though it does have an English front page, I think this resource will be most beneficial for Dutch readers. It goes to show that there is a lot out there on the HC, but precious little of it is in English. 

As a resource for those who regularly preach the Heidelberg Catechism, I have begun compiling themes and divisions from various sources (Dutch and English). They can be found at my resource page, www.bredenhof.ca I've only done three Lord's Days, but as time permits I hope to add more.


----------

